# some sad news



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hay Hauler Sentenced for Fatal Hit-and-Run | KEZI

dont really know how to feel i mean was it a innocent mistake or just being stupid ?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

From the story it looks like it was inevitable. RIP


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

tw30 said:


> dont really know how to feel i mean was it a innocent mistake or just being stupid ?


Well, considering that the truck has over 40 violations on it, including improper strapping, I'd say securing the load isn't the only thing the driver did half ass.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's idiots like that,that make it harder on everyone else.


----------

